# Whoops. Help!



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Well, every month I browse the Fellows watch and jewellery auction online, occasionally throwing a low-ball bid or two in.

This month was no different.

I missed out on a couple of vintage Omega pieces (knowing that I wouldn't have to pay until AFTER the wedding I bid a bit more generously than I have been doing!)

Missed out on a gorgeous (or maybe hideous - couldn't really decide!) vintage chequered Longines.

However, I *WON* a military Elgin pocket watch.

Paid over the odds, but I wanted it. Trouble is, now I've read the condition report it sounds goosed. 

Are there any members willing to have a look at it with a view to putting it right?

My watchie charges a fortune for pocket watches - and while I do love it, I've already paid over Â£50 and don't want it standing me a fortune.

Couple of the auction houses pictures:



















Cheers folks.

Kev


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Have I bought a duffer then guys??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hard to say .... I know Burrage will give you a estimate, and hes reasonably priced....


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Errr.......... it has very authetic "weathering and distressed" look.......

Looks like some water marks still inside the watch? There are spares about for this common Elgin movement. I just recently sold the Waltham equivalent to this on the bay for Â£40 and it was a minter....... didn't think anyone would be interested on here, sorry....

Don't forget it has a screw back! But guess you probably know that.......

Good luck! :good:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

This is on its way to Steve Burrage as soon as I get back from honeymoon. Thanks for the suggestions.

After a closer look its not that bad.

I'll see what Ryte Time quote before it goes in the bin!


----------

